# Full Screen



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

I love my Samsung 1080P8 HD Player as it has the ability to give me FULL SCREEN no black bars. But now i want to upgrade to a Blu Ray player. Could someone please advise me on a great player with full screen option. Cheers Troy:dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow::dontknow:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Before I start throwing out names, I have to ask what features do you need and want besides the full screen option which I believe is pretty much a standard feature on a BDP and what budget are you working with.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

1080P,Dolby Digital Plus and DTS-HD,Dolby TrueHD and DTS-HD Master Audio. Be able to play DVDs loaded with DivX videos as well. I only watch movies in my HTR budget upto $400. 



Ares said:


> Before I start throwing out names, I have to ask what features do you need and want besides the full screen option which I believe is pretty much a standard feature on a BDP and what budget are you working with.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Here are five that get recommend quite often.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Thank you. i dont mean pan and scan to get full screen. I have a button on my player that i can select 4:3, pan & scan or full screen i lose no picture except the black bars. I dont want to zoom or pan & scan. Can all these players do this. cheers Troy 



Ares said:


> Here are five that get recommend quite often.
> 
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1E3wDNhHle0


----------



## koyaan (Mar 2, 2010)

SAY IT LOUD said:


> Thank you. i dont mean pan and scan to get full screen. I have a button on my player that i can select 4:3, pan & scan or full screen i lose no picture except the black bars. I dont want to zoom or pan & scan. Can all these players do this. cheers Troy


Maybe I'm confused. If you start out with a widescreen picture and convert it to 4:3, you've got to do something with the rest of the picture, either:
1) reduce the size to fit it all in the 4:3 screen and fill the rest wit black bars
2)crop off the ends of the widescreen image and only show the middle that will fit on the 4:3 screen
3)compress the wide screen image to fit on the 4:3 screen making everyone look kind of tall and skinny.

I'm not aware of any other way to approach it.:dontknow:


----------



## recruit (May 9, 2009)

The Oppo gives you this ability well the 83 does not too sure whether the BDP-80 would do :scratch:


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

*LG BD 560*

I tested the lg bd 560 today after i called LG and said i want the player to give me 16:9 FULL SCREEN (No black bars) and the rep said yes it can do that ! Well the tech in the shop selected 16:9 full screen with the on screen menu and nothing happended. I took in Miami vice SD to demo.:dontknow:He could not explain? any ideas folks. Troy


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

*Re: LG BD 560*

Assuming that you're talking about the 2006 Motion picture, Miami Vice is shot in 2.35, a much wider aspect ratio than your 1.78 TV. Even the most common Motion picture aspect ratio, 1.85, will have black bars above and below it on a standard widescreen TV.

Now, the best thing to do is just to leave it alone. Regardless of why movies are shot in a widescreen aspect ratio, the fact is that they are and when the Director and DP frame the shot, they frame it assuming that you will be able to see the entire frame.

To get rid of the black bars at the top and bottom, you need to do one of two things: stretch the image vertically and distort the image, or stretch the image both horizontally and vertically which removes aspect ratio distortion, but creates a worse picture by adding additional video processing, magnifying an already sparse pixel count, and chopping off two big chunks of video on the sides of your image.

If you still insist on having no black bars, look for a "zoom" button on your DVD or TV remote.


----------



## eugovector (Sep 4, 2006)

I see you posted this question in another thread also. I've deleted that thread and put the info here.


----------



## SAY IT LOUD (Jun 24, 2008)

Problem was the rep didn't set the BDP to auto @1080i Cheers Troy:T 



eugovector said:


> I see you posted this question in another thread also. I've deleted that thread and put the info here.


----------

